# Congrats Screamin Nite Hog BBQ



## swampsauce (Sep 6, 2008)

Congrats toyou Big E on your First place pork. it was good to see you. Tim


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 7, 2008)

Woot Congrats!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Great job guys!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 7, 2008)

Good Show.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 7, 2008)

WTG Charlie.  You guys deserve it.  

Congrats to Big E as well.  Lets see some pics.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 7, 2008)

wow, way to go!!!


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 7, 2008)

WOW!  Way to go Charlie and Jo!!, Good to see your day has come. Wish I could have been there to join in the celebration.  

Congrats from Rebecca and Garland.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 7, 2008)

Congratulations on your 1st grand and on your calls.  That has to be a great feeling!


----------



## Finney (Sep 7, 2008)

I think they all got the "Finney Bump"... I talked to all of them there that day. (I was just hanging out... not cooking)
Tim (Swamp Sauce) got 1st place chicken and 2nd place ribs.  The forum did really well at this contest.

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 7, 2008)

Way to go Charlie & Jo!!!...You deserve it!  

Hey, Can Bill and I come cook with you to learn how it's done?


----------



## swampsauce (Sep 8, 2008)

Charlie, it was nice to meet you and your wife and shake your hand after the awards. Congrats on your big win!Tim


----------

